# New Bow



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I finally joined the Archery world....I purchased my first bow today... It's a Diamond Rock and I love it...super smooth!!!


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

good luck with your new bow.i have shot a Diamond Rapture last 2 years and shot 3 does and 2 bucks within that time.Great bows for the money.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Great looking rig, and they shoot sweet as well. I got a new Admiral a couple weeks ago. I admit that a couple of the Diamonds shot very close to it, but It simply felt and shot the best for me and my build. 

You should be very happy with it, I wish you the best of luck come hunting season. Be sure to post up how your coming along with it. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations, enjoy.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice looking rig, good luck with it!


----------

